# My 55 gallon cichlid tank(with plants)



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

So this tank started out as a 10 gallon experiment. I bought some random cichlids to help "fertilize" the plants. It ended up being a bust and I didn't like the way things were going. I didn't want to just get rid of the fish so I kept them and ended up needing a bigger tank. Anyways, here's the way I have it now...

I know this tank isn't really majorly planted and the pics are mostly of the fish, but meh. I'm not too proud of the plants in this tank...and the Flourite put dust and crap all over everything and it bothers me.

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-07-09_23-09-06_913.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-21_19-44-20_472.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-21_19-26-08_400.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-14_19-37-44_986.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-14_19-37-18_649.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-14_19-36-50_454.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-14_19-36-46_517.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-14_19-36-29_727.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-14_19-36-10_908.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-14_19-35-42_285.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-14_19-35-27_771.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-14_19-34-57_771.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-14_19-34-48_324.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-03_14-49-33_694.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-03_13-43-21_681.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/55 gallon/2012-08-03_13-47-37_722.jpg


----------



## Jesselav1233 (Aug 24, 2012)

I really like the substrate you used and your cichlids look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Just as an FYI, if you copy the


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol yes img code will post straight to the site. 

Great looking fish they all look nice and healthy. I didn't have time to click every link but the ones I did see look nice. And I love your driftwood! Everyone wines about driftwood soaking up the ph but with a little know how it's fine.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Jesselav1233 said:


> I really like the substrate you used and your cichlids look great.



Yeah that chipped thin rock substrate is cool. I ordered a 25lbs bag of it a week ago, it comes in Tuesday, now I am not sure what to do with it lol. I will save it, and most likely use it in my Cube, and another future tank. But I love the look of it.

Are any of those dwarf species of cichlid?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

none of them are dwarfs, they're just young...all under a year. The Placidochromis Giselli(irridescent blue with blackish stripes) got beat up a while back, but it is doing really well now. You can see that his dorsal is growing back.

I know about the img code but i was lazy and just copy and pasted all the links.

The substrate is Flourite(its meant to be for plants). I used to have it in my heavily planted tank, but I took it out...and instead of having it just laying around, I put it to use


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was wondering why they were getting beat up. Did you add him and not change up the tank? 

A tip from me with cichlids.

If you see ANY fighting going on immediately change up the tank. It always works for me. I have 8 in the tank, low numbers normaly means a lot of fighting. But I have 0 aggression at all. They don't chase or anything. Iv changed up my tank like 4 times now and it seriously works great to stop the fighting. I used to have a bully in my tank a simple change up of rocks and everything stopped him and now he is super peaceful


----------

